# Quiero hacerme un amplificador peavey



## Adonnay (Dic 2, 2010)

Hola a todos, tengo la intención de hacerme un amplificador para mi guitarra y, bueno, a parte de que soy físico y de componentes, funcionamiento y demás tengo una "ligera" idea, de transportar los circuitos teóricos a la placa soy un negado, siempre lo he sido en el orden circuito teórico-circuito practico. 
Por ello quisiera pediros un pequeño favor.La intención es de hacerme un Peavey de entre 50 y 100 watts transistorizado, el modelo me da igual, hace años que dejé la música y solo lo quiero para meter en mi garaje y recordar que se hacer escalas menores. Por ello lo que necesito son los circuitos prácticos (los gráficos de las placas), que ya no se donde leches he de buscar más... Si me los podéis recomendar y pasar, os lo agradecería y el resultado final lo compartiría con vosotros de muy buen grado.

Un saludo a todos y gracias de antemano

Adonnay, Infernorum Rex

Es más, os lo propongo como un reto que alise camino a otros con menos idea y a novatos que no tengan. Si lo logramos hacer, a muchos les podremos simplificar el camino con una calidad aceptable. E de decir que en otro tiempo, con 18 años, con nada en el bolsillo y con mi lógica, hice un amplificador con un radiocasete viejo, re-alimentado por la entrada del cabezal de grabación, conseguía (y consigue, es uno de los recuerdos de los que no me desharé nunca) con el volumen al maximo una distorsión para mi, sin ayuda de nadie y pocos conocimientos, aceptable para el entonces... ya llovió


----------



## Wasmosy (Dic 2, 2010)

pero si es para el garage con 15 W alcanza ... ahi te paso el esquema de un peavy reage transtube de 15 W ... yo lo tengo , puedes cambiar el tda2040 por un lm1875  para tener un sonido menos cuadrado ... 



saludos...


----------



## Adonnay (Dic 2, 2010)

voy a poner manos a la obra... decía de 50 por que el que vi era de un amigo mio y me gusto ¿Me dices que el lm1875 pule los bordes de onda? me gusta el sonido mas de blues, probaré... si me surgen dudas ya me dejare caer por acá y sobretodo el acabado del trabajo...


----------



## Wasmosy (Dic 2, 2010)

si te gusta el blues te recomiendo hacerte un tubescreamer, no es que pule los bordes de onda, osea, no se, yo le cambie el tda por el lm y suena mas calido no tan frio y cuadrado (forma de decir)


saludos...


----------



## Adonnay (Dic 8, 2010)

Bueno... vamos por pasos... 

1º. el transformador, entiendo que el voltaje de salida de alterna ha de ser un 14% mas bajo que las salidas de tensión en continua, pero cual ha de ser la intensidad de salida de continua. entiendo que por debajo de 3 amperios que son el limite del fusible, pero dada la intensidad o bien puede quemarse todo por un continuo excesivo de carga en aplicación (sin necesidad de superar los 3 A limite), o bien funcionar con un rendimiento pésimo por falta de intensidad en el voltaje.

2º Creo parecer que en el circuito uno de ellos esta "cortado", creo que puede ser un defecto del gráfico, pero prefiero que me lo confirmes tu que lo tienes delante

3º aplicados los elementos sobre la placa queda esa área en verde sin circuitaje, bien puede ser que estos amplificadores usen un circuito genérico para diferentes modelos o bien que una parte no salga en el esquema, de todos modos analizando el gráfico el fallo seria trivial dado que solo es un potenciómetro que esta "perdido" ya que la parte de amplificación esta toda, creo


----------



## Wasmosy (Dic 10, 2010)

1º el transformador es de 24V de fuente simple despues de rectifcarse y todo llegan 29 , 30 V al integrado...

2º al parecer es un defecto del dibujo ... 

3º ahora desarmo el ampli y le quito fotos y te las pasos ... al parecer es un circuito bastante generico ... el mio tambien tiene una buena parte sin componentes ...


saludos...


----------



## Adonnay (Dic 11, 2010)

Bueno... hoy ya he hecho la caja que contendrá el alma del ampli... esto de haber trabajado de todo menos de lo mio tiene sus frutos de vez en cuando. Me falta pintarla para darle el toque de acabado. Con la parte eléctrica, el lunes me pongo a la obra... Una pregunta, y ojala andes cerca, seria estupendo, ya que el lunes regreso a la city y allá no tengo maquinas de la precisión de estas, ¿que diámetro tiene el baffle para hacerle aquí un diámetro de calado aproximado? ah... y el amperaje de salida del transformador (esto no es tan relevante, ya que hasta lunes no abre el paisano de los componentes electrónicos).

Saludos compañero


----------



## Wasmosy (Dic 11, 2010)

el amperaje supongo que andara por los 2.5 .. ya que el fusible es 3 amperes ... el parlante es de 8 " pero a mas grande el parlante mejor sonido tendra .. si puedes ponerle un celestion seria espectacular ... y el parlante tiene una impedancia de 4 Ohms ... pero si le pusiste el 1875 supongo que no tendras problemas con alguno de 8 Ohms ...




saludos...


----------



## alan (Ene 7, 2011)

hola a todos,llegue aca buscando otra cosa pero queria compartir el circuito que tengo en mi poder de un peavy rage 158 preamplificado con un 4558 ,viene a ser la version nueva de peavy.
espero que les sea util,no dispongo del pcb pero puedo dar una mano a realizarlo,saludos y feliz año 2011


----------



## Adonnay (Abr 30, 2011)

Casi terminado... modifique la placa base un pelin, tenia zonas muertas, por lo demás sigue igual, da un buen resultado. en breve dejare aquí los esquemas de la pcb, elementos, posición y valores. Por lo de pronto solo tengo una duda, que tipos de condensador son? lo cierto es que no lo saben ni en donde compro los elementos de electrónica... ni mkt, ni placos, ni cerámicos, quizás poliester? electrolíticos no, necesitarían de la posición de polaridad y no tienen, el LM va bien pero es muy sensible y termina por fundirse, un puente, es una resistencia de 47 homnios, si se le va a poner el LM por el TDA esta debe de ser colocada o el circuito perece... 

Algo falla... y no lo veo

Bueno, no me doy decidido a meter los esquemas finales porque sigo con algún que otro problema...

1º Se dice de los condensadores C16 y C19 perforados para la perdida de la ganancia y de posibles transistores.

-. Yo digo, no. Monté la placa final con elementos totalmente nuevos, y sigue ese defecto de la caída del audio entre la entrada auxiliar (que pega bien) y la entrada de guitarra (que a penas se escucha decentemente. 

Como este modelo de peavey que prepare, no mete el rever, los circuitos muertos los elimino y rectifico un poco la PCB. Creo que no hay fallos en la posición de componentes aunque si disponéis de un momento analizada. un ciento de ojos ven mas que dos

Es curioso que la resistencia R48 se carbonice. ¿Podría ser ello el efecto de tal caida? quizás no, al menos debería de rendir durante un instante antes de ¿arder? y no es así, el defecto se mantiene...

Os agrego las fotos del circuito original, y el esquema de placa original y el modificado placa modificada. Si encontráis algo decídmelo, no voy a definir mi estado porque vendría el profe Cacho con la goma de borrar XD... tres meses buscando el fallo sobradamente os haréis la idea...

Una última e intrigante pregunta que me corroe... ¿que tipo de capacitores son las "setas verdes" que salen por toda la placa base original?

En el adjunto "coleccion.rar" meto las fotos de la placa, el esquema original de la PCB, el modificado y las referencias y valores de los elementos, las miniaturas dan una imagen mas que deficiente para poder apreciar con claridad los detalles... De resolver este problema adjuntare el paquete donde tengo el resto de los esquemas y fotos.


----------



## mancarra1 (May 1, 2011)

1. El esquema tiene un error en pdf SW1, no puede ser asi.
2. Ya hemos encontrado que hay GNDS diferentes? Si la foto con lo dispuesto en el título de los componentes para que coincida con la placa tiene un error en la toma de tierra.
3. El VERDE condensadores de cerámica puede pedir que no tendrá problema.
4. El hecho de que el R48 se debe a errores de GND?


----------



## Adonnay (May 1, 2011)

Hay dos formas de explicarse:
Pillad un petardo y un poco de uranio y con el siguiente esquema teórico listo:

1)   01n   +  92235U   ---->   3790Rb   +   55144Cs    +   2  ( 01n).
2)   01n   +  92235U   ---->   3587Br    +   57146La    +   3  ( 01n ).
3)   01n   +  92235U   ---->   3072Zn   +   62160Sm   +   4  ( 01n).

todo en función de E=mC2
eso si... procurad que, tras el estallido del petardo, obtener estas lecturas o no lo habréis conseguido:

1)    3790Rb    ---->   3890Sr   +   -10e       
2)    3890Sr    ---->   3990Y   +   -10e        
3)    3990Y    ---->   4090Zr  +   -10e        

Los procesos de semidesintegración parcial los calculareis muy bien aplicando el desarrollo gráfico de la función logarítmica en función del tiempo, y ya tenéis la bomba Atómica en las manos, como se puede ver en el esquema teórico, es muy sencillo. Os lo garantiza un físico (yo) (si lo entendéis, entonces yo también debería de entender lo que se me dice).
*Os importaría marcar los fallos en el esquema "posición de componentes.jpg" y pasármelos, bien pegándolos aquí o bien al mail*
Los condensadores que uso son tántalos, me parecen mas precisos, pero es que me intriga saber que tipo de condensadores son esos...


----------



## Adonnay (May 12, 2011)

A dios gracias que deje la musica hace años y lo hago a modo de pasar las horas por hobby... Despues de todas las decenas de webs que he rastreado, sin contar imagenes, y foros, este amplificador, el Peavey Rage-158 transtube, da a parecer que es algo así como el  mito del dorado, casi todo dios tiene el mapa pero en su reverso pone Made in China XD... ¿Alguien tiene, por casualidad, el verdadero "mapa de Orellana" el que lleva el sello de Peavey en la leyenda? (la de este modelo, no la del razer ni la del nuevo)

Y, Wasmosy, la imagen de la pcb concuerda con la foto del oginal en la posicion de componentes y valores, pero algo falla en la conexion entre ellos y no tengo la foto del reverso para ver si las pistas son coincidentes, ¿El esquema teorico, el diagrana o como desees llamarlo, es *el original*?

De hecho, el fallo de la placa anterior me surge porque lo que se define como J8 no es un puente, sino una resistencia de 47 ohmnios, por tal confusion uní dos GND y me cargaba alegremente una de las resistencias, R47 creo...

pues eso, un saludo


----------



## electorock (Feb 23, 2012)

hola, voy a revisar los dos diagramas y me inquieta el hecho de hacer un upgrade a mi rage 158 para transformarlo en blazer 158 si alguien me puede asegurar si las placas de circuito impreso son iguales, a mi rage por ejemplo le faltan piezas (el c.i. y muchas resistencia capacitores y mas) por ahi he leido que el rage viene no se por que el mio no con sistema o circuito Tube screamer que seria el circuito integrado que falta, o no se si el c.i. que falta es para la reverberancia del blazer, alguien que me ayude por favor.


----------

